# Punto de montaje /proc/bus/usb no existe

## Popolous

¡Buenas!

Tras actualizar el sistema (~x86) al arrancar me sale el error que comento en el asunto del post. He buscado por el foro pero no he visto ningún post al respecto (y los problemas que he visto similares no me dan ninguna solución que funcione).

Creo que el error tiene que ver con VirtualBox, pero no sé si es así puesto que lo tenía instalado desde hace mucho tiempo y ese error no me salía...

Tengo hotplug "emergido" y en el runlevel boot.... 

¿Alguna idea de dónde podría empezar a buscar información de por dónde viene el error?

¡Saudos!

----------

## esteban_conde

Echale un vistazo a esto:

http://es.opensuse.org/Archive:OpenSuSE_10.2_usbfs

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

Gracias por la info esteban_conde, no conocía esta opción de compilar sólo algunos módulos. Sin embargo, tengo los módulos del kernel usbcore compilados. Al hacer un lsmod aparece, pero al enchufarle dispositivos usb no los reconoce (como por ejemplo, un ratón USB). 

He probado a recompilar los paquetes siguientes:

```

emerge `qlist -I -C x11-drivers`

```

Y los paquetes de VirtualBox. En el archivo /etc/fstab tengo la línea siguiente:

```

none     /proc/bus/usb     usbfs     noauto     0 0

```

Al iniciar no me sale mensaje de error, pero el directorio /proc/bus/usb no existe...

¡Saludos!

P.D.: Un gusto vernos de nuevo esteban_conde!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Quita la linea de fstab, yo no la tengo y me monta perfectamente ten en cuenta que las cosas se van optimizando paulatinamente y se hacen cambios udev es el ejemplo posiblemente si udevd lee esa linea en fstab interrumpa su ejecucion y lo de por hecho.

¡Posiblemente!

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

He quitado la línea del fstab, ahora estoy actualizando con un:

```

emerge --sync && emerge -uvDN --keep-going @world

```

Voy a esperar a que se termine de ejecutar y reiniciaré después. La línea de error que me sale de que el punto de montaje no existe no sale ya, pero no existe /proc/bus/usb.

Aparte, tengo otro error raro en las X, pero por no mezclar temas voy a ver si resuelvo este y abro un nuevo post para el tema de las X.

¡Saludos!

----------

## gringo

sólo por si no quedó claro : para que tengas /proc/bus/usb tienes que compilar el soporte en el kernel para ello.

que dicho sea de paso : al menos en el kernel que tengo ahora en ejecucion (3.5.0-rc3) dicha opción ya no existe ( estaba marcado como obsoleto desde hace años).

si tienes un sistema mas o menos actualizado me atrevería a decir que no te hace falta ya.

saluetes

----------

